# leman russ turret help?



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi people,

i have managed to pick up another russ, but it is turret less! i can get the bits to replace it, however i thought i could have something different but im not very good at scratchbuilding

any ideas???????

thanks for your time

:good::good::good::good:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

first, if you broght the whole kit from GW without a turret, ask them for the parts to make one, may as well, even if your not gonna use it, it could come in handy

if your feeling brave you could scratchbuild an atlas
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/atlas.htm
not that hard really compared to other vehicles

perhaps a 40k version of the Ram Kangaroo
http://web.inter.nl.net/users/spoelstra/g104/images/kangar02.jpg
http://www.sbmodels.net/images/New_From/Resicast/images/35146a.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3010/2594528660_ac544ef8e4.jpg?v=0


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi i picked it up at a boot sale for next to notthing!!!!!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

you could also do something like this
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/destroyer.htm


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

i have done a destroyer on another russ maybe ill have a look for a goog turret tut and have a go


----------



## Arquinsiel (Apr 29, 2008)

Consider a Predator Anihilator turret to turn it into a Leman Russ Anihilator from IA5, appropriate since I notice you asking about Krieg elsewhere. Alternatively a Thunderer might be an option, since they just require some form of squat cannon. Lookie here: not mine.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

cool thanks guys


----------

